# My progress pictures - 2yrs



## tR3s0R (May 8, 2008)

Well, its about time i got some pics up. The pictures represent 2 years difference, but not 2 years training (1st pic 08, 2nd pic present). I trained from 08 (11.7 stone) to 09 (13.2 stone) then moved house to other side of the UK and lost my job so training took a back seat.

Started up again February this year and I've been bulking since then. Currently 14st 6lbs at 19% bf. I've just started cutting for first time so any tips welcome. I'm 6'2'' btw.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Which ones are you 14st in or have you not posted them ones lol!


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

control said:


> Which ones are you 14st in or have you not posted them ones lol!


haha lol  he might be like 6ft 3


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i mean have 13.5 stone legs???


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

You guys are massive:whistling: I wouldn't cut tbh mate, bodyfat is ok. Get some more mean on your bones!


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd try and pack some more mass on first mate, clean diet with cardio and you should lose some fat along the way too.

Good work.


----------



## tR3s0R (May 8, 2008)

tR3s0R said:


> I'm 6'2'' btw.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

i knew i was rite  id bulk a bit more just keep at same bf you will regrett cutting at this stage at 6ft 2 you will cut to like 13stone and look skinny


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

In my avatar mate, I am 210lbs (15st) at 6ft 2. 10% BF.

Just so you get an idea.

13 stone would be too skinny in my opinion at our height.


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

mrbez said:


> In my avatar mate, I am 210lbs (15st) at 6ft 2. 10% BF.
> 
> Just so you get an idea.
> 
> 13 stone would be too skinny in my opinion at our height.


i dont believe you..... :whistling:


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

matokane said:


> i dont believe you..... :whistling:


What is there not to believe.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Being a 6,2"er myself I gotta add, just worry about eating as much food as possible! I was 11.5 st 15%bf 2 years ago, now about 14st at about 18%bf. I think to look half decent you need to be 15st and 8-10%bf...

...the hard work is still to come...grrr


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

mrbez said:


> What is there not to believe.


joke mate lol my point was it doesnt matter what you weigh its how you look lol and a bit about what you weigh lol.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

To OP, can see the difference in pics, it looks to me like you've worried about keeping lean and therefore not ate enough. Unless I'm wrong and your diet is good then I think you should get them cals down ya!

I have same sorta shape as you, skinny arms, narrow shoulders, mass generally goes to my core and legs. I aim for 3500cal a day minimum.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Your arms have gotten so much bigger, well played mate!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

I think all you need is to start eating mate, get a good consistant clean diet, your muscles will grow and your bodyfat should slowley come down if you eat right..

Being honest i dont thing your progress has been very good at all, dont take this the wrong way, am sure it will come down to your diet.

Maybe just add a little cardio after your workouts.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

matokane said:


> i knew i was rite  id bulk a bit more just keep at same bf you will regrett cutting at this stage at 6ft 2 you will cut to like 13stone and look skinny


i dont know whether i agree with that mate. im 6 ft 1 and weigh 13 stone 2 and im bigger than both of you if thats you in your avvy (dont mean that in a big headed way). id probably go as far as saying im bigger than mrbez but definitely not as trim:tongue:. im about 13.5% bf aswell. i think weight to size varies massively from person to person. ive got a mate who is 6ft 2 12st 10 and he is massive.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> i dont know whether i agree with that mate. im 6 ft 1 and weigh 13 stone 2 and im bigger than both of you if thats you in your avvy (dont mean that in a big headed way). id probably go as far as saying im bigger than mrbez but definitely not as trim:tongue:. im about 13.5% bf aswell. i think weight to size varies massively from person to person. ive got a mate who is *6ft 2 12st 10 and he is massive.*


I seriously doubt that.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Are you natural mate??

My 2 year progress pics but with gear

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/86573-pictures-before-you-ever-juiced-now-you-have-juiced-23.html#post1595511

I'm only 14st 7lb in 2nd pics and 6ft


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

WRT said:


> I seriously doubt that.


sorry. might have exaggerated a little bit with the massive but hes quite a bit bigger than tr3sor and makotone. my point is you wont necessarily be skinny at 13 stone when youre just over 6ft.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I remember when I was 13st and 13%bf. I had a 28" waist!!!

Skinny as fvckety fvck I was.

Now I'm 18st and 1000000000000000000% bf. I'm happy. I'm 6'1'' and 1/2


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

G-man99 said:


> Are you natural mate??
> 
> My 2 year progress pics but with gear
> 
> ...


Thats a good improvement you made in only 2 years. Back looks way thicker.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Thats a good improvement you made in only 2 years. Back looks way thicker.


Thanks mate, diet and training really good and obviously the addition of steroids has certainly helped.

Currently cutting til end of may :thumbup1:


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

i have a 33inch waist at the navel, 15 inch bicep, 43 inch chest, 13st 2 and 6ft 1.5. all measured by someone at the gym yesterday. and i definitely am not skinny at that weight. :thumb:


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

To the OP, you obvi have made gains. I wouldn't bother cutting you're bf% doesn't appear to be high. I would just keep eating plenty of calories and try to keep the majority of them clean. And if your doing a lot of cardio then maybe cut down on that a bit.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok mate not fuking about but that looks like 6months progress not 2yrs sorry mate what do you eat i natty looked a lot bigger after 1yr lol then i started gear lol


----------



## tR3s0R (May 8, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> Are you natural mate??


Yeh I am.

Thanks for all replies. Only reason I'm thinking of cutting is cos I won't be able to bulk for the next few months due to work commitments and staying away from home working loong days. I'd like to carry on bulking though. I'm quite disappointed with progress so far, but as I said in the OP - *There is 2 years between the pics, but not 2 years training* I'll try and find a way to continue bulking - think u guys gave me the kick I needed.

Oh and comments on weight - I know I'm a lot heavier than I look. I have chunky legs n @rse and ...k


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

lol i do 12hr shift on the railway all the time if you want it to wrk then it will its all about dedication!

i take nuts in pokets pro bar and chkn raps eat when i can and shakes too


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol i do 12hr shift on the railway all the time if you want it to wrk then it will its all about dedication!
> 
> i take nuts in pokets pro bar and chkn raps eat when i can and shakes too


Exactly mate if you want to do it then it really depends on how much your prepared to do it.

If your not even prepared to sort food out then what chance have you got


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

WRT said:


> I seriously doubt that.


didnt get his weight right. hes 12st 13. but heres a pic to prove that you dont necessarily look skinny at 6ft 2.


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

madmanc89 said:


> didnt get his weight right. hes 12st 13. but heres a pic to prove that you dont necessarily look skinny at 6ft 2.


Lets see his legs then...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> didnt get his weight right. hes 12st 13. but heres a pic to prove that you dont necessarily look skinny at 6ft 2.


He isn't massive, wtf:lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

good progress mate, same stats as me  how old are ya and whats your routine like. How come your cuttin now instead of carryin on with bulkin?


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

WRT said:


> He isn't massive, wtf:lol:


lol i know i said to you in a previous post that i may have exaggerated with the massive part but AGAIN my point is, he aint skinny n everyone on here is saying that over 6ft people are skinny at 13st. and hes natural by the way


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

His top half isn't skinny - But I bet my life that his bottom half is.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

mrbez said:


> His top half isn't skinny - But I bet my life that his bottom half is.


nope. lol. it isnt but im not gonna get him to send a pic of his legs. my bird will get the wrong idea. im 13 st 2 myself, in pretty good shape 6ft 1.5 and pretty big built. still gotta bit of work to get my bf down but muscular wise im not skinny on top or in my legs. last january i was 14st 2 and not as big as now coz my bf was far too high like 21% high.


----------

